# Problem with HAL or DBUS...



## Blackbird (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi,

I just finished my first FreeBSD installation.
I installed Xorg package via Ports, hal and dbus were installed as dependencies as well.
I added them in my rc.conf as described in the book.

Now, when I reboot, I get the following message:

```
acd0: FAILURE - TEST_UNIT_READY timed out
acd0: FAILURE - REQUEST_SENSE timed out
acd0: FAILURE - REQUEST_SENSE timed out
acd0: FAILURE - REQUEST_SENSE timed out
...
```
I'm beginner in FreeBSD, so what do you think is the problem?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 25, 2010)

Some types of error messages are normal on CD units.  They're not real errors, just the communications being overeager to report.

Why do you think this involves dbus or hal?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 25, 2010)

If I remember correctly HAL will try to poll the drive regularly. This could trigger the message.

You could try to update your system to -STABLE if you haven't done so already. 
Another option is to turn off the polling done by hal: `# hal-disable-polling --device /dev/acd0`


----------



## Blackbird (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank you, now I only get the first message. Which is annoying too, because I can't login with that on Terminal 1.
If I hit Ctrl+C, I get only a littel hearth. 

Btw., Could have disabling polling on acd0 any disadvantages for me?


----------



## Beastie (Jun 26, 2010)

No more CD automounting, if memory serves me well.

IDEA: You could also disable HAL completely if you don't really need it!


----------



## Blackbird (Jun 26, 2010)

Yeah, that is what I probably will do.

My idea was, first to follow the book step by step, and tweaking the system afterwards. But actually, I never needed HAL before on Linux.

So would I say, this thing is solved, as HAL is the problem and will be deinstalled soon. 

edit: Ok, one thing: how can I find out, through which compile option HAl is needed by which package?

edit1: Sorry, *same error again* as I had to re-enable HAL and DBUS for KDE4 working...


----------

